# Overclocking New Build Need Help



## setdrummer108 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi I am looking to overclock my CPU and I was wondering how to do it through BIOS. Do I set the Ai Overclock tuner to Manual, D.O.C.P, X.M.P or CPU Level UP? 

My BIOS version is 02.61 by American Megatrends if that helps.

I would also like my RAM to run at 1600mhz not sure if it is now, DRAM frequency setting in BIOS is set at AUTO with no option for 1600. 

Current Build:
CPU: Intel Core i5-750 Lynnfield 2.66GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor - Retail

HDD Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

RAM: CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 - Retail

Case: COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 RC-534-KKN2-GP Black Aluminum & Mesh bezel / SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail

PSU: CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail

Mother Board: ASUS P7P55D LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
Xtreme Design w/ CrossfireX, 12+2 power phase/T.Probe

Fans in Case: Two 120mm fans one on the side air duct and the other on the back of the case.

Optical Drive: LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA CD/DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

KB and Mouse: Logitech Cordless Desktop EX 100 Black 102 Normal Keys RF Wireless Standard Keyboard and Mouse

VIDEO CARD: SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100283VX-2L Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity 

Recently Bought: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler 
And
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 

I have poked around BIOS without saving any settings and don't want to set anything that I don't understand. 

I have done some research on overclocking and it seems to me that people get the most stable results without changing the voltage settings. So I don't want to change the voltage if I don't have to. 

I would like to overclock the processor to 3.4 ghz (normal)- 3.6 ghz (turbo mode). 

As of right now my cpu idles at 73c -75c which seems too high to me, probably because of the crap stock intel cooler. 

There is also an auto tune option in my BIOS and it says it will take about 5 mins to complete but it says that C-State will be disabled after tuning?

CPU-Z Screenshot:
http://s564.photobucket.com/albums/ss89/setdrummer108/?action=view&current=Untitled.png

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Idling at 73-75 is way too hot. Did you use the thermal pad that was on the cpu heatsink, or did you clean that off and apply thermal paste? Are you sure that all four legs of the stock cooler are snapped in solid?


----------



## setdrummer108 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes I used the thermal paste that was on the stock heat sink, I thought I snapped it down pretty well but I'll check again. 

What temperature range should I be seeing at idle with stock cooler?

I'm replacing it with the one I listed in my previous post anyways though.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You should idle around 30ish, though less is better. I wouldn't want to exceed 70 during a stress test, let alone at idle. The stock pad should keep you lower than those 70's. When it doesn't it's almost always improper paste, or loose heatsink. Those stock cooler pushpins are a real pain.

Overclocking isn't a good idea until you get those idle temps to a low enough level. If you start while they're this high, stress testing will probably get you to shutdown temps, and throttling levels for sure.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont overclock with a stock heatsink, they are designed to cool the system running at stock speeds.

with asus boards all you do is the oc tuner to cpul level up and choose the one you want. This will OC the cpu to safe limits. But if you want to properly overclock the pc tand get more out of it then you have to do it manually.

Also when your in the bios look at the bit that says dram fsb this will tell you what speed your ram is at. most asus boards i have delt with default any ram to 800MHz

beaware that when your raising the fsb the ram speed changeds it may go higher or lower you should not run the ram past its rated speed.


----------



## setdrummer108 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok so the stock heatsink wasnt snapped down all of the way and my idle temps went from 73-75c to 47-49c, so thats good for now. I plan to replace the stock cooler with a better one once I overclock. 

Also when i go into BIOS my CPU level up has the following options:
Auto (what it is on now)
i7-860-2.8G
i7-870-2.93G
Crazy-3.2G (Thats what it says)

So i figure once i get the new cooler in I'll go for the Crazy 3.2G setting and see what kind of temps i get.

For the DRAM option all i see is DRAM frequency with options of auto, 800mhz, 1066mhz, and 1333mhz. Is that what you mean by DRAM FSB? I'm pretty sure my RAM is rated at 1600mhz which is what i would like to get it to. 

Also is there a specific method applying thermal gel when i install the new CPU cooler?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if the cooler wasn't down but is now you will have to take it off clean of the old paste and re apply new paste

yep you will be able to select crazy when you get a better cooler.

yep I mean dram frequency, is your computer showing 1600MHz when your at post?

follow the method on the artic silver website for core i 7s it should be a very thing line horizontally in tne middle of the cpu but chack to confirm it with artc silvers website


----------



## setdrummer108 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok I won't run my computer until i get the new cooler in just to be safe.

I changed the side fan to blow out instead of in.

My RAM supports XMP so i'll research that some too.

Downloaded the arctic silver 5 pdf instructions that will be a lot of help

Thanks for the help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your side fan should blow in it will disrupt the airflow blowing out. the air should come in at the front and leave at the back/top


----------



## setdrummer108 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok I'll change the side fan back to blowing in.

Also my case has an additional slot for a 120mm fan in the front I was thinking of adding it in to maximize air flow. 

Or could I just take the 120mm fan off of the side and put it in the front?

Probably just end up getting a third case fan for the front though.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

front - back is always best.

if you have too many fans sucking air in and not enough blowing out what you actually create is similar to what happens when a tornado touches the ground. The air blows everywhere but not where you want it to.

I have 3 120 mm fans at the front cuking air in, 2 120mm fans blowing air out the back and a 200mm fan blowing air out the top.

I have the option for a side fan but that would disrupt things so i dont use it.


----------



## setdrummer108 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok so side fan is blowing in, rear fan is blowing out, stock cpu fan blows down on heatsink, going to get a new 120mm fan for the front as an intake, replace the stock cooler, THEN overclock.

The new cooler should face towards the front as intake blowing over the new cpu heatsink fins then getting exhausted out the back by the rear fan correct?


----------



## setdrummer108 (Dec 3, 2009)

Which fan should I get for the front intake fan?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186033

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103061

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999072

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103069

Or none of the above? What are some good brands? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The R4, they are very good fans. That's the one I'd pick, without a doubt there. You need to watch out for the cfm, the 3rd one down has less than 12, that's very low, basically useless, as far as cooling goes.


----------

